# Crouching Wolf, HSUS hidden agenda?



## grumpywolfman (May 7, 2013)

Michigan Farm News recently covered a story about the increasing wolf population in Michigan's Upper Peninsula, which has caused the wolf to be removed off the endangered species list. The State Department says that they have already used scientific approaches to try and deter wolves away from farms, ranches, and populated areas, and the next logical step is to allow limited hunting to bring down the population. However, the Humane Society of the United States (who has been long accused of having an agenda to stop all hunting), claims the right to be the ones to decide how to manage the situation. I don't normally voice my opinion on the "gun grabbing" controversy, but this story makes me raise an eyebrow in wondering _is there a hidden agenda?_

Here is a link to the article on Michigan Farm News website: "*Crouching Wolf*."


----------



## granfire (May 7, 2013)

No, no hidden agenda....

They are - at least among themselves pretty open about their Animal Rights goals. One Generation and out....

They are PETA in business suits.


----------



## grumpywolfman (May 7, 2013)

granfire said:


> No, no hidden agenda....
> 
> They are - at least among themselves pretty open about their Animal Rights goals. One Generation and out....
> 
> They are PETA in business suits.



In that case, then they may just make a publicity stunt out of it and have a group of pretty vegan models come out to pee around the rancher's property lines


----------



## granfire (May 7, 2013)

grumpywolfman said:


> In that case, then they may just make a publicity stunt out of it and have a group of pretty vegan models come out to pee around the rancher's property lines



LOL, that would be constructive! 

besides.... vegan models? AND pretty? You are crazy, man! (I know they are)

Beer is vegan approved, isn't it? Cos I heard beer pee works best...but probably not from girls...

Oh, I better stop right now (I am ahving a very enlightening 'discussion' with these nutters on the 'other line' the crazies wish the plague onto a trucker because he had the misfortune to have his rig catch fire, killing the load of 30 horses...I am sure the SOB had planned on it....)

They need some meat in their diets....or more booze and at least self-gratification...


----------



## grumpywolfman (May 9, 2013)

5/09/13 ~ Channel 7 Action News update:

"ROSCOMMON, Mich.  -  A state board has voted to allow a 6-week hunting season this year in which up to 43 wolves can be killed in Michigan's Upper Peninsula.
The seven-member Natural Resources commission approved the hunt at a Thursday afternoon meeting in Roscommon. State wildlife regulators recommended the plan.
The wolf hunting season would open Nov. 15 and end Dec. 31 unless the target harvest is reached sooner.
Michigan becomes the sixth state to authorize hunting wolves since federal regulations were lifted over the past two years in the western Great Lakes and the Northern Rockies.
About 1,100 wolves have been killed by hunters and trappers in Minnesota, Wisconsin, Montana, Idaho and Wyoming. About 658 of the animals are believed to be roaming remote areas in Michigan's Upper Peninsula."


Article Link: *wxyz.com*


----------



## granfire (May 10, 2013)

as somebody on another forum has pointed out, hunting not only reduces the numbers, but the survivors are taught to respect humans and their dwellings. A win/win if you will.


----------



## arnisador (May 14, 2013)

_Hidden_? I don't think so...


----------



## Carol (May 14, 2013)

arnisador said:


> _Hidden_? I don't think so...



But the Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon reference is funnier that way


----------



## grumpywolfman (May 19, 2013)

Carol said:


> But the Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon reference is funnier that way



Closed door meeting:

[video=youtube_share;DFH6lXJ6c4k]http://youtu.be/DFH6lXJ6c4k[/video]


----------

